# Blascrafter funktioniert nicht mehr!



## -kAkA- (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auch Blasc und nutze es eigentlich immer gerne. Leider funktioniert bei mir Momentan der Blascrafter nicht mehr!?
Ich habe Blasc neu installiert, das Plugin de-/aktiviert, aber wenn ich InGame /blascrafter eintippe, kommt nichts. Der Befehl ist nicht bekannt. Woran mag das liegen?Heißt es jetzt wie eigentlich richtig /blasccrafter?
Danke für die Antworten,
MfG


----------



## Agrimor (26. August 2008)

-kAkA- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch Blasc und nutze es eigentlich immer gerne. Leider funktioniert bei mir Momentan der Blascrafter nicht mehr!?
> Ich habe Blasc neu installiert, das Plugin de-/aktiviert, aber wenn ich InGame /blascrafter eintippe, kommt nichts. Der Befehl ist nicht bekannt. Woran mag das liegen?Heißt es jetzt wie eigentlich richtig /blasccrafter?
> Danke für die Antworten,
> MfG



BlasCrafter wird von WoW als veraltetes Addon erkannt. Hast Du beim Charakterlogin-->Addons  die Option gesetzt, dass veraltete Addons geladen werden?


----------



## Arthur202 (27. August 2008)

-kAkA- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch Blasc und nutze es eigentlich immer gerne. Leider funktioniert bei mir Momentan der Blascrafter nicht mehr!?
> Ich habe Blasc neu installiert, das Plugin de-/aktiviert, aber wenn ich InGame /blascrafter eintippe, kommt nichts. Der Befehl ist nicht bekannt. Woran mag das liegen?Heißt es jetzt wie eigentlich richtig /blasccrafter?
> Danke für die Antworten,
> MfG




hallo kaka,

schau als erstes doch mal ob du das addon beim einloggen auch aktiviert hast (charbildschirm-addons)
& ob der haken bei veraltete versionen laden, gemacht ist...
wenn dass alles hinhaut, einloggen, dann schau mal im chat fenster ob der blascrafter gelden wird... da müsste dann auch da stehen das du ihn mit /blascrafter öffnest...
wenn er nicht läd schau mal im wow verzeichnis worldofwarcraft/interface/addons ob der blascrafter mit drin ist...

hoffe konnte dir nen bissel weiter helfen..

mfg arthur


----------



## -kAkA- (27. August 2008)

MOin moin,
ich danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe voll vergessen den haken zu machen, weil nachdem ich alle meine addons aktualisiert hatte, bracuhte ich den haken ja nicht mehr zu setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (29. August 2008)

-kAkA- schrieb:


> MOin moin,
> ich danke euch
> 
> 
> ...



Daran liegts meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werf mal die SuFu an. Irgendwo hier in diesem Forum habe ich beschrieben, wie Du den BlasCrafter so umschreibst, dass er als aktuelle Version erkannt wird. Dann brauchts das Häkchen nicht mehr. Bin nur gerade zu faul, den Thread selber rauszusuchen ^^


----------



## Darkness1333 (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts auch niema version verlatet seit patch 3.0.2 help pls


----------



## Tongue (19. Oktober 2008)

bekomme seit neuestem leider auch die Fehlermeldung

Interface\AddOns\Blascrafter\Blascrafter.lua:431:attempt to call method 'set Text Color' (a nil value)



hat iiirgendjemand der Buffed Com ne Ahnung... zumindest die Entwickler von Blasc müssten ja weiterhelfen können

MfG


----------



## Ocian (19. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Zur zeit macht der Crafter einige Probleme, es wird mit Hochdruck an einer neuen version gearbeitet. Bitte habt noch etwas Gedult





ZAM schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderem Thread zum gleichen Thema geschrieben, wird sich die "Art" der Funktionsweise des Add-ons buffedBuddies ändern - unter anderem auch, um den Speicherverbrauch bei Spielern mit Chars auf mehreren Servern zu vermindern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maskenball (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab zur Zeit das problem das mir gesagt wird es stehen updates zu Addons fürs Spiel zur Verfügung.. und wenn ich auf jetzt aktualisieren gehe passiert entweder gar nichts

oder er sagt nach einigen Minuten Server nicht erreichbar



Dürck die Daumen das ihr es hin bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sofie (21. Oktober 2008)

Maskenball schrieb:


> Ich hab zur Zeit das problem das mir gesagt wird es stehen updates zu Addons fürs Spiel zur Verfügung.. und wenn ich auf jetzt aktualisieren gehe passiert entweder gar nichts
> 
> oder er sagt nach einigen Minuten Server nicht erreichbar



Wenn du versuchst immer noch mit BLASC deine Addons upzudaten, siehe Thread "files.wowace.com wird abgeschaltet..." da steht dann ausführlich, warum es nicht mehr geht mit zusätlichen Mecker-, Heul- und Falmeantworten...

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen hol dir am besten CurseClient über www.curse.com (du musst dir nur nen Account zulegen bei Curse). Das wird, wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe auch langfristig gesehen der Updater sein, der dann überhupt noch funktioniert.

LG


----------



## sharzull (22. Januar 2009)

irgentwie geht blascrafter immer noch nicht. also seid dem 2. addon dauerhaft. wird sich da in zukunft noch was ändern oder kann man es runterschmeißen?


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

sharzull schrieb:


> irgentwie geht blascrafter immer noch nicht. also seid dem 2. addon dauerhaft. wird sich da in zukunft noch was ändern oder kann man es runterschmeißen?



Hast du seit dem von Ocian zitierten Beitrag ein Update vom BLASCrafter-Add-on selbst erlebt? Er ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wird aber aktuell bearbeitet. Zum Zeitpunkt meines Beitrags im Oktober, war das noch Planung.


----------



## Kusiii (22. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du seit dem von Ocian zitierten Beitrag ein Update vom BLASCrafter-Add-on selbst erlebt? Er ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wird aber aktuell bearbeitet. Zum Zeitpunkt meines Beitrags im Oktober, war das noch Planung.



Das heisst Ihr (oder die Entwicklerfirma) arbeitet jetzt in diesen Tagen an Crafter?
Ich wollt denn heut endgültig vom Rechner verbannen, aber wenn ich Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehe, überleg ichs mir vielleicht nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Das heisst Ihr (oder die Entwicklerfirma) arbeitet jetzt in diesen Tagen an Crafter?
> Ich wollt denn heut endgültig vom Rechner verbannen, aber wenn ich Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehe, überleg ichs mir vielleicht nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird eine komplett neue Version sein.


----------



## Snoad (23. Januar 2009)

Also kann man im Laufe dieses Monats noch mit einem Update des Crafters rechnen ? Ich fänd das wirklich sehr cool. Weil das Addon ist wirklich sowas von nützlich. Also ich hoffe das es diesen Monat noch kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2009)

Snoad schrieb:


> Also kann man im Laufe dieses Monats noch mit einem Update des Crafters rechnen ? Ich fänd das wirklich sehr cool. Weil das Addon ist wirklich sowas von nützlich. Also ich hoffe das es diesen Monat noch kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffs das es diesen monat noch klappt. Das Add-on selbst ist seit heute eigentlich release-Fertig. Die Datenbestände müssen noch generiert werden, bzw. die Scripte dafür gebaut, was noch etwas dauert. 

BLASCrafter 2 wird anders ausschauen, hat aber weitaus praktischer und lange geforderte Funktionen. Wartet es ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trashmaster (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich in WoW den BLASCrafter aufrufe, kommt immer diese Meldung:

http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen_thumb.php?img=55463.jpg

hab extra ALLE Addons ausgeschaltet, aber hat auch nichts gebracht.
Fehlt mir da was, oder mach ich was falsch?

Danke + Gruß
Trashmaster


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Das ist zur Zeit noch normal, ich bitte dich, auf die aktuallisierte Version zu warten.


----------



## Línc187 (27. Januar 2009)

Also, ich hab nen Prob, Blascrafter zeigt bei mir nixmehr an, das is schon länger so aber ich dachte mir das wird bestimmt gepatcht oder so, wurde es aber anscheinend nicht.

Hab mal nen Screen gemacht: http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...09060112jh4.jpg

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?

Edit: Ehm ok, ich hätte wohl den Beitrag weiter unten mal lesen sollen -_- kann dann wohl geschlossen werden der Thread^^

MfG


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand sage wo der pc den blasc client abspeichert weil ich weiss net wie oder wo ich dat öffnen kann!!


----------



## Ocian (31. Januar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sage wo der pc den blasc client abspeichert



Der Blasccrafter ist keine zu startende .exe Datei sondern ein AddOn welches sich automatisch mit dem BlascProfiler installiert, wenn du es wünscht.

Den BlascProfiler gibt es hier: http://www.buffed.de/page/403/blasc


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2009)

Need mein Blascrafter wieder das ist einfach ätzend nach Leuten zu suchen wenn man etwas bestimmtes braucht!


----------



## Dragon02031987 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zur zeit das prob das blascrafter bei mir nix mehr macht, ich hab ihn darauf neu installiert aber jetzt zeigt er nich mal mehr meine addons an.

Um genauer zu werden er lädt zwar die news aber er registriert nich mehr wann ich wow öffne und schließe und daher überträgt er meine charakterdaten nichtmehr automatisch und wenn ich ihn beende und neu öffne kommt die meldu "unbekanter fehler aufgetreten" liegt das vieleicht an dem versauten patch von wow der zuletzt rauskam oder was.

need help


Edit: lol hab grad selber mitbekommen woran es liegt bei mir wird wow nich ordnungsgemäs geschlossen es bleibt in der prozess liste vom taskmanager drin und daher kommt blasc durcheinander, 
jetzt fragt sich bloß woran das liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das problem das er keine addons mehr zeigt besteht trotzdem


----------



## Kusiii (2. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hoffs das es diesen monat noch klappt. Das Add-on selbst ist seit heute eigentlich release-Fertig. Die Datenbestände müssen noch generiert werden, bzw. die Scripte dafür gebaut, was noch etwas dauert.
> 
> BLASCrafter 2 wird anders ausschauen, hat aber weitaus praktischer und lange geforderte Funktionen. Wartet es ab.
> 
> ...




Und? Wie siehst aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (3. Februar 2009)

Sobald es einen Release gint, werdet ihr es auch auf der Hauptseite sehen sowie wird es sicherlich in einer BuffedShow gezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotanor (10. Februar 2009)

könnt ihr denn schon nen Ungefähren Zeitraum sagen.


----------



## Ocian (10. Februar 2009)

Wotanor schrieb:


> nen Ungefähren Zeitraum



Bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lässt zwar alles offen, aber ist ehrlich.


----------



## krakos (17. Februar 2009)

wie ist denn der Stand`?
Nein, ich will nicht wissen WANN es rauskomt (When it's done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), sondern was gerade daran gemacht wird und so..


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2009)

krakos schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Stand`?
> Nein, ich will nicht wissen WANN es rauskomt (When it's done
> 
> 
> ...



Die letzten Schritte wurden bereits eingeleitet. Das Add-on selbst ist wie gesagt schon fertig, es fehlen noch Vorbereitungen bzgl. der "Daten-Befüllung". Das Passiert aus Zeitgründen nur nebenbei.


----------



## DarkStar89 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi ZAM 

Das ist Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also heisst es das wir bis zum Patch 3.1 (Live) unsern geliebt BlasCrafter wieder haben ??

Gruss


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Februar 2009)

Ah, endlich ma Infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Also heisst es das wir bis zum Patch 3.1 (Live) unsern geliebt BlasCrafter wieder haben ??



Spätestens - ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (26. Februar 2009)

*ungeduldigwart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (1. März 2009)

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Blutsauger (6. März 2009)

wo bleibt er denn?:/


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

News zum Crafter. Wir haben uns entschieden den aus Traffic-Gründen erst nach Patch 3.1 zu liefern, dann aber mit auf den Patch aktualisierten Rezept-Listen aus dem Live-Spiel, also ohne PTR-Daten.


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (7. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> News zum Crafter. Wir haben uns entschieden den aus Traffic-Gründen erst nach Patch 3.1 zu liefern, dann aber mit auf den Patch aktualisierten Rezept-Listen aus dem Live-Spiel, also ohne PTR-Daten.



Erfreulich, erfreulich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man mal "mit" hat, kann man nich mehr "ohne"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GenBarion (15. März 2009)

warum gibt diese Functionen: 



> function BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
> UIDropDownMenu_Initialize(this, BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_Initialize);
> BLASCCrafter_UIDropDownMenu_SetSelectedID(BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown, 1, BLASCCrafter_SubClasses);
> --UIDropDownMenu_SetWidth(80);
> ...



die rotmakierte Funktion gibt einen Nil-value aus ??? in der Blascrafter.lua somit versucht die "BLASCCrafter_UIDropDwonMenu_SetSelectedID()  einen NILValue  als "frame" zu verarbeiten was nicht aufgefangen wir bzw nicht möglich ist...   Tippe auf unvollständigen rotmakierten Funktionsaufruf oder Variable... aber ich habe auch kaum einen ahnung... 


der fehler dazu :


> Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 828:
> attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> ...



die addonliste, nur wenn nötig, liefer ich dazu... 


____________________________________________________________

beim aufruf von "/blascrafter" dann dieser Fehler:


> \AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua line 431:
> attempt to call method 'SetTextColor' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: SetTextColor()
> ...



es ist dann alles da ausser eine Auflistung der Rezepte... auch beim auswälen andere Berufe ... 
im unteren Fenster darausresultierend auch keine Spieler die das dann könnten.. 


Gruss an die Entwickler... 
Genbarion


----------



## Shantalya (15. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist Nummer 1352345346346 der die Suche nicht findet.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
Da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Zamir (17. März 2009)

habe mir Blasc heruntergeladen und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung

Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 828:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:828: UIDropDownMenu_SetText()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:98:
      BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:124: BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1




und wenn ich dann Blasc aufrufe erhalte ich diese

Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua line 431:
   attempt to call method 'SetTextColor' (a nil value)
Debug:
   (tail call): ?
   [C]: SetTextColor()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:431: BLASCCrafter_Update()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:86: BLASCCrafter_OnShow()
   [string "*:OnShow"]:1:
      [string "*:OnShow"]:1
   [C]: Show()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1461: SetUIPanel()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1306: ShowUIPanel()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1199:
      ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1195
   [C]: SetAttribute()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1825: ShowUIPanel()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:182: ToggleBLASCCrafter()
   [string "TOGGLEBLASCCRAFTER"]:1:
      [string "TOGGLEBLASCCRAFTER"]:1


kann mir da jemand helfe?


----------



## Ocian (17. März 2009)

Zamir schrieb:


> kann mir da jemand helfe?



Jop, indem ich Zam zitiere:



ZAM schrieb:


> News zum Crafter. Wir haben uns entschieden den aus Traffic-Gründen erst nach Patch 3.1 zu liefern, dann aber mit auf den Patch aktualisierten Rezept-Listen aus dem Live-Spiel, also ohne PTR-Daten.



Also bitte auf die aktuelle Version warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serafyn (25. März 2009)

Hallihallo,

nun will ich doch mal schreiben, daß mein BLASC Crafter seit Monaten nicht mehr funktioniert. Beim Aufrufen ist das Fenster leer (bei allen Beufen) und ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Date: 2009-03-25 21:32:16
ID: 4
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua line 431:
   attempt to call method 'SetTextColor' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: SetTextColor()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:431: BLASCCrafter_Update()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:86: BLASCCrafter_OnShow()
   [string "*:OnShow"]:1:
      [string "*:OnShow"]:1
   [C]: Show()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1461: SetUIPanel()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1306: ShowUIPanel()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1199:
      ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1195
   [C]: SetAttribute()
   ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1825:
      ..\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:1813
   [C]: ShowUIPanel()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:182: ToggleBLASCCrafter()
   [string "TOGGLEBLASCCRAFTER"]:1:
      [string "TOGGLEBLASCCRAFTER"]:1
AddOns:
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0

Ich nutze Vista Ultimate x64.

wäre schön, wenn ihr eine Lösung habt- vermiss den schon sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Sera


----------



## Serafyn (26. März 2009)

Serafyn schrieb:


> wäre schön, wenn ihr eine Lösung habt- vermiss den schon sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke fürs Verschieben- normalerweise nutze ich die SuFu, aber gestern abend war ich nicht normal irgendwie Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (30. März 2009)

Hi

Mal ne frage gibts für Blascrafter eigenlich ein Fubar Anzeige ??

Gruss


----------



## Perasa (8. April 2009)

hi mal  ne frage  wann  geht  mal  wieder der blascrafter ingame  ?
habe  zwar  die  mod drauf  aber  er  zeigt mir  keine rezepte  an  und wer  sie  kann  altso  wie meine frage war  Wann geht  die mod  wieder ?


----------



## Shantalya (8. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
Da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Snoad (14. April 2009)

Perasa schrieb:


> hi mal  ne frage  wann  geht  mal  wieder der blascrafter ingame  ?
> habe  zwar  die  mod drauf  aber  er  zeigt mir  keine rezepte  an  und wer  sie  kann  altso  wie meine frage war  Wann geht  die mod  wieder ?


Tjoa, hier im Forum wurde auch schon davon gesprochen das der Nachfolger vom Crafter schon Anfang Februar kommt, aber dem ist ja leider nicht so.
Eigentlich schade, weil ich finde das der Crafter eines der besten Features ist das Blasc/Buffed zu bieten hat. Aber naja, what ever ...


----------



## Snoad (14. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> News zum Crafter. Wir haben uns entschieden den aus Traffic-Gründen erst nach Patch 3.1 zu liefern, dann aber mit auf den Patch aktualisierten Rezept-Listen aus dem Live-Spiel, also ohne PTR-Daten.


Wow, welch erfreuliche Nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe das, das AddOn schon morgen released wird, das wär echt spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2009)

Snoad schrieb:


> Wow, welch erfreuliche Nachricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein - eher Freitag, spätestens Montag - wegen Aktualität der Daten-Dateien des Add-ons.
Wir filtern auch ein paar Rezepte raus, die eh keiner benötigt. Graue Rüstungen bei Lederei, Kochrezepte erst ab BC etc. Das ganze Ding etwas abgespeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (15. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - eher Freitag, spätestens Montag - wegen Aktualität der Daten-Dateien des Add-ons.
> Wir filtern auch ein paar Rezepte raus, die eh keiner benötigt. Graue Rüstungen bei Lederei, Kochrezepte erst ab BC etc. Das ganze Ding etwas abgespeckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man hätte das ja auch schon vorher machn können. (oder ist euch die idee gestern erst gekmmen)
erst heißt zu 3.1 nu heist freitag oder montag dann sind plötzliche programmfehler da und es wird weitere 2 monate verschoben.

is nur ne vermutung aber sowas hört man ja des öftern.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2009)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> man hätte das ja auch schon vorher machn können. (oder ist euch die idee gestern erst gekmmen)
> erst heißt zu 3.1 nu heist freitag oder montag dann sind plötzliche programmfehler da und es wird weitere 2 monate verschoben.
> 
> is nur ne vermutung aber sowas hört man ja des öftern.



Na klar - vor allem alles nur um dich persönlich zu ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (15. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Na klar - vor allem alles nur um dich persönlich zu ärgern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wart schon seit ca 5 monaten das das teil wieder geht 
wobei es miterweil eh kaum noch gebraucht werden wird hab ich das gefühl da irgendwie immer mehr leute mit wow aufhören bzw pausiern.
spricht schon bände wenn ne 150 mann gilde nur 3 leute am abend on hat.

naja egal haut rein das das noch was wird


----------



## angelpilot (16. April 2009)

Moin, ich warte zwar auch schon ne Weile auf das AddOn weil die Features einfach genial sind aber es stimmt mich gut gelaunt nun zu Wissen das es tatsächlich bald wieder zur Verfügung stehen wird. Ich hoffe nur das ihr ordentlich auf den Crafter wieder aufmerksam macht...es bringt halt nichts wenn es nur wenige vom Server nutzen.

So long ... viel Spaß beim coden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  For the Horde !!!


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2009)

Ich geb Euch mal nen Vorgeschmack auf den neuen Crafter:

[attachment=7309:bc2_01.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich geb Euch mal nen Vorgeschmack auf den neuen Crafter:


schaut schick aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Sieht SUPER aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gibt es ne möglichkeit den Button von der minimap weg zu machen und in die FuBar Leiste zu legen ??

Gruss


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Aber gibt es ne möglichkeit den Button von der minimap weg zu machen



Ja



> und in die FuBar Leiste zu legen ??



momentan nicht


----------



## DarkStar89 (17. April 2009)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon auf Blascrafter2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2009)

Ein kleiner Hinweis - es wird natürlich eine Zusammenfassung zu den neuen Features etc. des BLASCrafters noch geben und auch eine Übersichtsseite. 
Aber schonmal vorweg: In unserer Software BLASC wird es ein Bestandteil des Add-on-Plugins werden mit eigener Kategorie - also kein eigenes Plugin mehr wie bisher. Der alte Crafter sollte auf jeden Fall entfernt oder deaktiviert werden. Das Add-on heißt dann auch BLASCrafter 2. 

*Neue Features: *
1. Suche
1.1 Nach Rezepten
1.2 Nach Materialien (Es werden dann Rezepte aufgeführt, die die Materialien enthalten)
2. Links zu den Charprofilen auf buffed und in der Armory, wenn ihr einen anklickt
3. Es werden nur noch Charaktere der buffed-User aufgeführt, die ihre Charaktere + Rezepte bei uns hochladen. Sind die Rezepte vom User nicht freigegeben, wird der Charakter nicht berücksichtigt (Ihr könnt die Sichtbarkeits-Einstellungen der Euren mybuffed-Profilen zugeordneten Charakteren einstellen. Standard ist "nicht sichtbar".)
4. Öffnet Ihr Ingame eine verlinkte Rezeptliste, wird dieser User den Rezepten ebenfalls hinzugefügt
4.1 Diese Funktion ist abstellbar
4.2 Ihr könnt auch manuell Charaktere einzelnen Rezepten hinzufügen oder entfernen.
5. Die Auflistung der Rezepte hat sich verändert
5.1 Ihr seht Jetzt Informationen zum Mindestskill, Mindestlevel, wieviele Charaktere dieses Rezept können und ob ihr es selbst auch könnt.
6. Änderungen an der Charakter-Liste
6.1 Charaktere die von buffed übertragen wurden, sind mit dem buffed-B markiert und nicht aus der Liste löschbar.
6.2. Die Liste ist vorrangig nach Usern sortiert die in Eurer Freundesliste/Gilde sind - die stehen oben, ansonsten alphabetisch
7. Charaktere können jetzt gleich angeflüstert werden mit einem von Euch bestimmbaren Satz. Dabei gibt es einen Platzhalter-Tag für das Rezept. Bsp. "Hallo XYZ, ich habe dich im BLASCrafter 2 entdeckt und wollte Fragen ob du mir XXX herstellen kannst."
8. Es gibt einen Minimap-Button
8.1 Er ist deaktivierbar
8.2 Linksklick öffnet den BLASCrafter
8.3 Rechtsklick öffnet die Einstellungen
9. Einstellungsmenü wurde hinzugefügt
9.1 Ihr definiert den unter Punkt 7 erwähnten Satz
9.2 Ihr könnt Einstellen, ob ihr Charakter die Ingame Rezeptlisten verlinken, automatisch hinzufügen wollt oder nicht
9.3 Verstecken/Hinzufügen des Minimap-Buttons + Positionierung
9.4 Zurücksetzen der durch Ingame-Links oder manuell hinzugefügten Charaktere
10. Zu Rezepten und Charakteren werden jetzt noch buffed-Links und der Armory-Link mitgeliefert.


----------



## DarkStar89 (18. April 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich Super an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habt ihr gute Arbeit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Chris81HH (19. April 2009)

Na das ist doch mal aussagekräftig.


----------



## Blutsauger (19. April 2009)

und  wie schautz aus geht das ding morgen online?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich such die ganze zeit verzweifelt wen der klingenbarrikade kann


----------



## Blutsauger (20. April 2009)

gibts nen zeitpunkt wann es heute online geht ?


----------



## Nihlo (20. April 2009)

Möglich dass es sich krankheitsbedingt etwas verschiebt, aber ich denke es wird noch heute klappen.


----------



## Blutsauger (20. April 2009)

und weis mann nu was genaues?


----------



## Shantalya (20. April 2009)

Es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist.
Es erscheint, wenn es erscheint.

Wenn es heute nicht erscheint, dann erscheint es morgen.
Wenn es morgen nicht erscheint, dann.....

Fragen verkürzt die Dauer auch nicht. :-)


----------



## DarkStar89 (20. April 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist.
> Es erscheint, wenn es erscheint.
> 
> Wenn es heute nicht erscheint, dann erscheint es morgen.
> ...



Es wurde ja gesagt das es spätestens Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es könnte mindest jemand sagen ob es heute noch kommt oder net ^^

Gruss


----------



## Blutsauger (20. April 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist.
> Es erscheint, wenn es erscheint.
> 
> Wenn es heute nicht erscheint, dann erscheint es morgen.
> ...




ich such halt nen enchanter für den neuen enchant weil ich die tankwaffe vom leviatahn bekommen habe. 
da das nunmal recht wichtig is und ich im handels chann niemanden finde erhoffte ich so jemanden zu finden.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konnts heute nicht mehr finalisieren - wie gesagt - das Grundgerüst steht - aber ohne Tests geht nix online. 
Gief 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Blutsauger (20. April 2009)

nagut *schnief* aber immerhin ne antwort und ich warte heut nimmer drauf


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Konnts heute nicht mehr finalisieren - wie gesagt - das Grundgerüst steht - aber ohne Tests geht nix online.
> Gief 1-2 Tage.



Das ist ne Antwort mit der mal leben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch dir gute besserung und kein stress. Gesundheit geht vor


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir gute besserung und kein stress. Gesundheit geht vor



Ich bin nicht krank. *g*


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. April 2009)

Nihlo schrieb:


> Möglich dass es sich krankheitsbedingt etwas verschiebt, aber ich denke es wird noch heute klappen.



Ach so ^^ ich dachte nur weil Nihlo was von krankheitsbedingt schreibte ^^

Gruss


----------



## Nihlo (21. April 2009)

ja,aber nich zam^^


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. April 2009)

Ok dann wünsche ich dem jenigen Guter besserung der auch Krank ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Blutsauger (22. April 2009)

wielang arbeitet ihr eigendl bei buffed?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also die arbeitszeiten mein ich.

ich hab gleich feierabend und würd mich freun wenn ich zuhause mein blasc anschmeisse und es mir sagt "hey lad dir blascrafter2 runter" 

zam was meinst du geht meine vorstellung ansatzweise in erfüllung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ja blah blubb ist nur nen versuch nen release termin zu entlocken.ich weis ich nerve aber es ward schon vor einer woche angesetzt


----------



## Shantalya (22. April 2009)

Ja, ich mag BLASCrafter2 auch haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM ist soo gemein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Ja, ich mag BLASCrafter2 auch haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du  hast den doch *g*


----------



## Shantalya (22. April 2009)

Oh, ich hab den? Stimmt... Tut mir Leid. :-(
*g*


----------



## DarkStar89 (22. April 2009)

Haben ich was verpasst ?? ^^


----------



## Blutsauger (22. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du  hast den doch *g*




hm hab ich was verpasst? wo isser denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> hm hab ich was verpasst? wo isser denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shanty hat das Rewrite des Blascrafters gemacht - darum hat er ihn. ;-)
D.h. er hat ihn gebaut.


----------



## Blutsauger (22. April 2009)

ja und generell wie is heute is der 2te tag... kommt er noch online?


----------



## Blutsauger (23. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Konnts heute nicht mehr finalisieren - wie gesagt - das Grundgerüst steht - aber ohne Tests geht nix online.
> Gief 1-2 Tage.


wie laufen die tests? kann man euch da helfen?

heute is der 3te tag.


----------



## DarkStar89 (23. April 2009)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> wie laufen die tests? kann man euch da helfen?
> 
> heute is der 3te tag.



Lass sie doch einfach machen ^^ es wird auch net schneller wenn du jeden Tag hier rein schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

Mein Gott wie heißt es sos chön

It's done when is it done

also ne ruhige kugel schieben und net streß machen is ja zum kotzen ZAM und die anderen haben mehr als genug um die ohren ...also ab in die küche und en tee trinken und ganz entspannt abwarten


----------



## Blutsauger (23. April 2009)

schon klar das es dadurch net schneller wird nur wurde innerhalb 1 woche 2 mal gesagt das es fertig wird. und ich hatt mich nur drauf gefreut


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

dann freu dich doch länger druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorfreude is die schönste freude


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann freu dich doch länger druff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tjo - mittlerweile hab ich auch die Lokalisierungen hier liegen und Shanty hat den letzten Feinschliff am Crafter vollführt. Ich musste heute noch ein andere Projekt angehen - ich versprech nix - aber morgen siehts gut aus *g*


----------



## Kusiii (23. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tjo - mittlerweile hab ich auch die Lokalisierungen hier liegen und Shanty hat den letzten Feinschliff am Crafter vollführt. Ich musste heute noch ein andere Projekt angehen - ich versprech nix - aber morgen siehts gut aus *g*



Ich hab ein Dejavu wenn ich diesen Satz lese... habe schon so oft von euch gehört das dieses Addon die Tage rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (23. April 2009)

Morgen muss er live gehen...eigentlich.
Weil am 25. was anderes kommt und dafür muss es den BC2 geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mhhh...ich bin mal gespannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*daumendrück* :-)


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Dejavu wenn ich diesen Satz lese... habe schon so oft von euch gehört das dieses Addon die Tage rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir können gern mal tauschen, ohne Gehaltstausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und dann schauen wir wie schnell du alles schaffst. ;-)


----------



## Nihlo (23. April 2009)

er isses ja wert und so *am neuen crafter rumfummel* also der crafter, nich zam^^


----------



## Kusiii (24. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können gern mal tauschen, ohne Gehaltstausch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och.. Wenn ich dann auch das können, sowas zu Entwickeln habe, gerne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds nur witzig wie die Termine immer weiter geschoben werden...

Gut, im moment siehts so aus als würde er diese oder nächste Woche Online gehen... 

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen das Ihr viel anderes zu tun habt, aber wenn Ihr euch nicht sicher seit wann Release ist, postet doch bitte kein Datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du würdest das doch auch nicht toll finden wenn du jedesmal aufs neue enttäuscht wirst weil etwas doch nicht dann erscheint wann es Angekündigt wurde 


(Ja, Ich vermisse es mit dem Crafter zu Arbeiten, deswegen bin ich auch enttäuscht das er halt doch noch immer nicht On ist)


Ich Hoffe du konntest dies ein bisschen nachvollziehen


----------



## DarkStar89 (24. April 2009)

Zam mach mir mal ein gefallen und klau dem Nihlo mal die Tastertur damit er so Bösse Beiträge net mehr schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kusiii Gute Software braucht halt seine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und so wie ich das mit bekomme habe wurde der Blascrafter komplett neu aufgebaut.

Gruss


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Ich kann gut nachvollziehen das Ihr viel anderes zu tun habt, aber wenn Ihr euch nicht sicher seit wann Release ist, postet doch bitte kein Datum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es kann immer was dazwischen kommen. Die Daten sind die zuletzt festgelegten. Was dazwischen kommt kann man nie vorher wissen.


----------



## Wotanor (24. April 2009)

habe den neuen Blasc installiert,ingame kommt aber immer itemdata fehlt?gibs die noch nicht oder mach ich was verkehrt


----------



## EssEff (24. April 2009)

Tjo hab erst den neuen Blasc Client gesogen und dann den alten Client komplett deinstalliert .. danach nochmal alles mit *blasc* im WoW -Ordner gesucht und gelöscht .. - Neustart  - neuen Blasc Client installiert ... in den Interface Ordner geschaut .. alles da ...  dann WoW gestartet ...  in die Addons geschaut ... uuuuuuuuuuund ... nicht mehr anwählbar da nicht aufgeführt ... NUR noch buffed Buddies zu sehen ... mit anderen Worten .. funktioniert (bei mir) nicht .. any ideas ?


----------



## Grushdak (24. April 2009)

Versteh nicht so ganz, wieso Du den Clienten deinstalliert hast.
Der aktualisiert sich doch beim Starten des Clienten nach einem Klick auf OK (wenn Update gefunden wurde) selber.

Was neu ist, ist der Blasccrafter2 anstelle des alten Blasccrafter.
Dazu noch die Blasccrafter2 -Itemdata.
Und nur den alten Crafter sollte man löschen - nicht den Clienten selber.

Beide Sachen, Crafter 2 und die Itemdata findet man -> *hier*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Chris81HH (24. April 2009)

Muss sagen das neue blascrafter2 ist echt super gelungen ist. Sehr gute Arbeit *Shantalya* und ZAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carados (25. April 2009)

ich sag nur; 
"Alias:

Wurde zuvor wie folgt erkannt:
   •  HEUR/Exploit.HTML 

Malware "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist übrigends direkt vom link geladen auf eurer seite^^


----------



## Blutsauger (25. April 2009)

habs mit  malwareantybyte antivir und spybot gescannt und es bringtnix ka evtl zu sensibel eingestellt?


aber mal was anderes irgendwie finde ich keine handwerker..
netmal meine eigenen rezepte die ich kann sehe ich das ich dort eingetragen währe.

obwohl in der buffed profil übersicht alles aktuell ist.


----------



## Neelix666 (25. April 2009)

Erstmal fettes Dangö^^
Der crafter ist echt gut gelungen.



Blutsauger schrieb:


> habs mit  malwareantybyte antivir und spybot gescannt und es bringtnix ka evtl zu sensibel eingestellt?
> 
> 
> aber mal was anderes irgendwie finde ich keine handwerker..
> ...



Du musst noch die datenbank deines Servers einfügen, so ging es bei mir jedenfalls
Aber nach einem tag sollte er sich die auch automatisch geholt haben


----------



## Blutsauger (25. April 2009)

Neelix666 schrieb:


> Erstmal fettes Dangö^^
> Der crafter ist echt gut gelungen.
> 
> 
> ...



und das geht wie?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neelix666 (25. April 2009)

Du lädst dir auf der Blasc seite unten die serverdatenbank runter und entpackst die in deinen Crafter ordner.


----------



## Blutsauger (25. April 2009)

ne geht leider net. habs in alle balsccrafter relaventen ordner kopiert meint aber keine db zu finden.


----------



## Neelix666 (25. April 2009)

Hast du die Item..... daten auch rein kopiert?

Ich hab einfach alles in den addon ordner kopiert und später nochmal alles in den crafter2 ordner.


----------



## Blutsauger (25. April 2009)

ja die item data is da items find ich ja auch nur keine leute. netmal mich.


----------



## Neelix666 (25. April 2009)

Hmm, Also bei mir gehts.

Vielleicht mal einen von den schreiberlingen^^ fragen.


----------



## Carados (25. April 2009)

also mittlerweile sind nichtmals mehr die downloads ereichbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon top das alles. ich verzichte ab sofort drauf. da frag ich doch lieber ingame leute als mich stunden mit nichts zu beschäftigen ^^


----------



## DarkStar89 (25. April 2009)

Hi

Also bei mir Funktionierts ^^ 

Mann kann sich ja mal im TS treffen und da Hilfestellung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2009)

Carados schrieb:


> also mittlerweile sind nichtmals mehr die downloads ereichbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind wunderbar erreichbar - in BLASC .. über die Seite.


----------



## Carados (25. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sind wunderbar erreichbar - in BLASC .. über die Seite.




hmm, also wenn ich erstmal logischer weise den blasc-clienten lade und installiere, erstellt dieser nur leere ordner... da fängt das witzige schon an.

und über die download links kann ich nur sagen das die files nicht ereichbar sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr aber alle schon sagt das sie funktionieren, dann linkt mir sie doch bitte mal^^


----------



## Grushdak (25. April 2009)

Guck doch in meinem Post oder auf die Blascrafter2 Seite.
Die Links gehen alle - vorhin, eben und immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grushdak schrieb:


> Beide Sachen, Crafter 2 und die Itemdata findet man -> *hier*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*edit:*

Benutzt Du evtl. Firefox mit "NoScript"?


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

hmm, bei mir sieht es einfach so aus als wenn keine Datei da ist...

mein bruder selbst programmierer bei bitdefender hat keine plan weshalb.

hat jemand eine idee? denn solch ein problem hatte ich noch nie.

oder gibt es eine andere seite wo man die files herunter laden könnte?

Edit: Ja, ich hab firefox aber ohne dien besagtes addon...
 Hier auch noch nen bild wie es aussieht wenn ich auf den downloadlink klicke: http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1776/v3p79qqd_jpg.htm


----------



## Grushdak (26. April 2009)

Hmm seltsam ... das ....

Versuch doch mal, anstatt mit Links auf die Downloaddatei zu klicken (was ja bei Dir nicht geht),
mal Rechtsklick und dann Ziel speichern unter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest geht das auch (bei mir).


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

schon probiert aber es tut sich einfach nichts..

hab einfach mal firefox neuinstalliert und nu hab ich diese tolle fehlermeldung *lach*. 

--> http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1776/z88dtel2_jpg.htm


und das hier gibts bei ziel speichern unter --> http://s111b.directupload.net/file/d/17726...rzuszul_jpg.htm

also nichts mit ziel speichern unter ^^

so langsam hab ich keinen plan mehr warum und weshalb es nicht klappt...

Edit: und so schauts aus wenn ich versuche blasc zu installieren... der fortschritt läuft weiter ohne jedoch eine einzige file zu erstellen/herunter zu laden!
--> http://s11b.directupload.net/file/d/1776/9b4z7sov_jpg.htm


----------



## Grushdak (26. April 2009)

Hmm, nur noch 1 Idee habe ich - wenn das nicht hilft, weiß ic grad nix mehr ...

Hast Du mal Deinen PC gescannt (mit Antivirenprogramm und AdAware), ob evtl. irgendein Schädling Deinen PC teilweise blockiert?

Denn genau sowas hatte ich letztens bei nem Freund, wo er nicht mal sein Antivirenprogramm und AdAware updaten konnte -
Seiten angeblich nicht gefunden - auch Firefox ging nicht mehr.
Habe es bei ihm aber wieder hinbekommen.

Solltest Du was finden, müsstest Du aber paar Sachen machen, damit es nicht automatisch wiederhergestellt wird.


gl


----------



## Blutsauger (26. April 2009)

so nu läufts bei mir auch. 

is das falsch das die db bei mir vom 24.4 ist oder hinkt die immer hinterher mit der aktualität?


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

AntiVir, BitDefender, Norten u.a. Tools laufen lassen... sauberer geht's nimmer (

komisch, ich hab einfach kP mehr.
und es geht auch nur hier auf buffed nicht. und deswegen windoof neu drauf machen, ne danke^^

Edit: wenn noch irgend jemand eine idee hat, bitte kurz bescheid sagen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (26. April 2009)

Schonmal einen anderen Browser probiert?

Firefox und FTP ist immer so eine Sache...


----------



## Blutsauger (26. April 2009)

oder lasses ir von wem per mail schikken?


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

tjo, ich kenne nur keinen der das nutzt..

es würde reichen wenn jemand kurz die files on stellen könnte. auf uploaded.to oder sonst wo...
um viren mache ich mir da keine sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



browser hatte ich auch scohn dran gedacht, aber ändert sich nichts. und es ist wie gesagt nur auf buffed so, komischerweise -.-

Edit: hat jemand zufällig noch die erste install-file von blasc?  wenn ja vielleicht läd diese ja herunter?
updaten hatte immer geklappt. hätte ich bloß nicht vor nem monat blasc deinstalliert (

achso, ne portfreigabe braucht der blasc-client nicht, oder? wenn doch welche ports?^^
(man muss jetzt alles in erwägung ziehen xD )


----------



## Blutsauger (26. April 2009)

http://ul.to/wzbrat
http://ul.to/je9xbu

die item data musste versuchn selber zu bekom oder du sagst mir auf welchem server du bist.


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

nu hab ich nur noch das prob. mit dem blasc-clienten.
wenn jemand eine idee hat oder gar weiss woher ich nen alten blasc-clienten her bekomme, kurz mal die adresse linken. vielleicht läd der ja dann die daten etc. updaten sollte dann ja auch drin sein.

ggf. würde auch der installierte ordner von der platte reichen. sofern die daten (login) nicht da drin gespeichert sind.

und danke nochmal für den crafter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (26. April 2009)

http://ul.to/4nqkre

biddeschön  blasc.


btw irgendwie is am wochnende der support merklich. irgendwie net da 

hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## Zazuma (26. April 2009)

Hallo und sorry wenn ich hir falsch bin habe mit dem Up daten auch ein Probm wer updater will den pfad zur War.exe wissen früh hatter das selber gemacht weil er nix angenommen hat habe ich abgebrochen es wurde zwar was instaliert aber im spiel habe ich keine datenbank ;( habt ihr ne idee

Mfg Zazuma


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2009)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> http://ul.to/4nqkre
> 
> biddeschön  blasc.
> 
> ...




1. Wir *RATEN DRINGEND davon ab* unser Community-SOFTWARE BLASC2 von einer anderen Quelle als buffed.de herunterzuladen. Das wird von uns nicht unterstützt und passiert auf vollkommen eigenes RISIKO.
2. Ja, auch wir haben manchmal ein Wochenende. :O


----------



## ZAM (26. April 2009)

Carados schrieb:


> AntiVir, BitDefender, Norten u.a. Tools laufen lassen... sauberer geht's nimmer (



Mehrere Virenscanner gleichzeitig und dann über Probleme wundern? *g*


----------



## Carados (26. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mehrere Virenscanner gleichzeitig und dann über Probleme wundern? *g*




wer sagt was von gleichzeitig? P


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

die sind ja wohl sicherlich alle auf dem system druff ...selbst dadurch kann es schon zu problemen kommen


----------



## Dagro (27. April 2009)

Ich liebe den neuen BLASCRAFTER!  IHR ROCKT DUDEs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die viele Ahhrgggbeit und eins der ImBa-rsten Ädohns eva  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt am Ball aber macht erstma Urlaub, habt ihr euch verdient *g*

mfg
aggro Dagro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iolaus (27. April 2009)

ich habe mir auch den BlasCrafter2 Installiert,bekommen aber immer die selbe Fehlermeldung

*Fehlschlagen beim Laden von Blascrafter2_Itemdata_deDE:Fehlt*

was mache ich falsche


----------



## Shantalya (27. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter/

Rechts "BLASCrafter2_Itemdata_deDE.zip" downloaden und installieren.


----------



## Wotanor (27. April 2009)

bei mir läuft jetzt alles aber irgendwie aktualisiert er die handwerksliste nicht ist immernoch vom 24.4 denke wird jeden tag gemacht?


----------



## Iolaus (27. April 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter/
> 
> Rechts "BLASCrafter2_Itemdata_deDE.zip" downloaden und installieren.


habe ich gemacht,aber wohl nicht an die richtig stell.Wo muss die hin.Braucht die im Addonverzeichnis eine eigen Ordner oder kommt die in den BlascCrafter2 oder



ok habe den Fehler gefunde er läut jetzt und ist klasse gemacht aber das dachte ich mir schon vorher sonst hätte ich ihn ja nicht installiert^^


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Wir schnüren heute noch ein BLASCrafter2-Add-on-Paket, dass den BLASCrafter + die benötigten Grunddaten enthält um die Verwirrung bei der Installation aufzuheben. :-)

Das wird ebenfalls auf der Infoseite (http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter/) sowie in BLASC2 verfügbar sein.


----------



## DarkStar89 (27. April 2009)

Ich sag es immer wieder ^^

Mann muss alles Idioten sicher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss


----------



## hellobserver (27. April 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem ich finde beim Blasc crafter keine Peronen die etwas herstellen können die Liste ist leer?


----------



## Blutsauger (27. April 2009)

wieso is die datei immer noch vom 24.....aktualisiert die sich net?!


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir schnüren heute noch ein BLASCrafter2-Add-on-Paket, dass den BLASCrafter + die benötigten Grunddaten enthält um die Verwirrung bei der Installation aufzuheben. :-)
> 
> Das wird ebenfalls auf der Infoseite (http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/blascrafter/) sowie in BLASC2 verfügbar sein.



Das muss ich leider auf Morgen verschieben.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> wieso is die datei immer noch vom 24.....aktualisiert die sich net?!



"die datei" - keine wirklich präzise Angabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotanor (27. April 2009)

Genau das selbe habe ich nen paar posts weiter oben schon gefragt Zam.Er meint die Handwerksliste die aktualisiert sich nicht.Habe ein paar mal Blasc laufen lassen mit aktualisieren bleibt aber auf 24.4 ingame.


----------



## Shantalya (27. April 2009)

Jupp, die Userdata's sind alle immer noch vom 24.04.2009 19:51 Uhr und 19:52 Uhr.


----------



## Blutsauger (27. April 2009)

nur warum ist die frage. so bringt das ganze net wirklich viel


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Wotanor schrieb:


> Genau das selbe habe ich nen paar posts weiter oben schon gefragt Zam.Er meint die Handwerksliste die aktualisiert sich nicht.Habe ein paar mal Blasc laufen lassen mit aktualisieren bleibt aber auf 24.4 ingame.



Wir werden die einmal die Woche aktualisieren, oder 2mal die Woche .. Montag und Freitag. Ich werd sie jetzt nochmal generieren.


----------



## Blutsauger (28. April 2009)

hier haut irgendwas net so recht hin...

nun ist ja die aktuelle userdata da..

nur sind im crafter immer noch nur 2 leute drinnen. die etwas können . ich bin wieder nicht mir drinnen. obowhl es im buffed profil aktuell auch drinnen ist.

kp überprüfs einfach selber mal. gorconnash verzauberkunst gibts immer nur 2 leute crowen und ceyen irgendwas ...


----------



## Wotanor (28. April 2009)

So muss mich nochmal melden,erstmal großes Lob das ihr es wieder hingekriegt habt mit dem Crafter.

Aber mit eurer handwerksliste müsst ihr noch etwas basteln steht zwar nen neues Datum jetzt ingame aber finden kann ich mich immernoch nicht.Und habe Blasc immer mitlaufen.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2009)

Wotanor schrieb:


> So muss mich nochmal melden,erstmal großes Lob das ihr es wieder hingekriegt habt mit dem Crafter.
> 
> Aber mit eurer handwerksliste müsst ihr noch etwas basteln steht zwar nen neues Datum jetzt ingame aber finden kann ich mich immernoch nicht.Und habe Blasc immer mitlaufen.



http://my.buffed.de/user/213691/characters

Einfach mal deine Charaktere und die Rezepte freigeben  - dann tauchst du auch auf.
Rezepte freigeben - Beispielsweise hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/recipes/4576338
Oder in der Detaileinstellung für deine Charaktere: Hier http://my.buffed.de/user/213691/characters/edit/4576338


----------



## Snoad (29. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/213691/characters
> 
> Einfach mal deine Charaktere und die Rezepte freigeben  - dann tauchst du auch auf.
> Rezepte freigeben - Beispielsweise hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/recipes/4576338
> Oder in der Detaileinstellung für deine Charaktere: Hier http://my.buffed.de/user/213691/characters/edit/4576338



Was mich auch ein bisschen stört ist dass auf meinem Server (Area52) gerade mal 2-3 Leute angezeigt werden. Ist das normal oder hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht ? Ich lad mir ja auch täglich die neuste Serverdatei über den Blasc Client


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2009)

Snoad schrieb:


> Was mich auch ein bisschen stört ist dass auf meinem Server (Area52) gerade mal 2-3 Leute angezeigt werden. Ist das normal oder hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht ? Ich lad mir ja auch täglich die neuste Serverdatei über den Blasc Client



Das ist leider normal - Area52 ist noch nicht soooo lange in unserer Liste und weil die Spieler Ihre Sachen bei Ihren Chars hier auf buffed so oder so sehen, ignorieren sie die Einstellung um Rezepte für alle freizugeben. Mal schauen, wie wir das ganze noch etwas deutlicher kommunizieren können.


----------



## pantherstern (30. April 2009)

ach hat sich erledigt, verzeiht...


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

pantherstern schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das? Bei Aufruf von Blasc Crafter erscheint die Meldung "keine Datenbank für Durotan gefunden". Nun bin ich auf der Suche der User Datei - nur wo find ich die nur *verzweifel



Du musst in BLASC auch unter "BLASCrafter2-Userdaten" deinen Realm auswählen :-)


----------



## LarryKN (30. April 2009)

Vielleicht sollte die Standardeinstellung in einem Profil so sein, daß die Rezepte angezeigt werden, weil wohl die wenigsten in die Einstellungen reinschauen und was ändern.
Der neue Blascrafter ist zwar echt toll gemacht, aber mit so wenig Daten leider nicht sinnvoll verwendbar.


----------



## DarkStar89 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi

Ich frage mich eh warum mann die Anzeige Aus und Ein schalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Vorschlag von LarryKN ist Super und sollte doch schnell zu machen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2009)

LarryKN schrieb:


> Der neue Blascrafter ist zwar echt toll gemacht, aber mit so wenig Daten leider nicht sinnvoll verwendbar.



Die Daten kannst du selbstständig erweitern.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem! In BLASC kann ich bloß die englischen und deutschen Rezeptlisten runterladen, sowie die buffed-buddies Daten für meinen RealmPOOL. Wo finde ich die für BLASCrafter benötigten Daten?

@ZAM: In BLASC finde ich keinen Eintrag "BLASCrafter-Userdaten"...


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Ich habe dasselbe Problem! In BLASC kann ich bloß die englischen und deutschen Rezeptlisten runterladen, sowie die buffed-buddies Daten für meinen RealmPOOL. Wo finde ich die für BLASCrafter benötigten Daten?
> 
> @ZAM: In BLASC finde ich keinen Eintrag "BLASCrafter-Userdaten"...



Kategorie heißt "BLASCrafter 2 - EU"


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (3. Mai 2009)

Ich mag selten dämlich sein - aber SO (s. Anhang) sieht es bei mir in BLASC aus. Alles was mit BLASCrafter zu tun hat, habe ich installiert,  eine Extrakatrgorie für ihn habe ich nicht.

:-(


EDIT: Habs, habe aber nun ein anderes Problem, erläutere ich nun.

Erst einmal für alle mit demselben Problem: Ihr müsst dort, wo im Screenshot "von buffed empfohlen" steht, "nach status sortieren" wählen. Dann gebt ihr in der Suche unten "blascrafter" ein, woraufhin euch alle EU-Pakete aufgelistet werden. Nun ladet ihr das eurem Server entsprechende Paket runter.



Mein Problem ist nun Folgendes: Ich starte das Spiel, unten steht in grüner Schrift "Datenbank für Das Syndikat geladen. Zuletzt aktualisiert am 02.05.2009." aber in der Handwerksliste wird mir NIEMAND angezeigt! Bei keinem Beruf bei keine Rezept...



EDIT 2: Alcatraaz(http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4439151) wird mir als einziger angezeigt, seine Schneiderfertigkeit, sonst niemand, obwohl ich selber auch angezeigt werden müsste, da mein Char seit Januar regelmäßig hochgeladen wird und seine Berufe frei einzusehen sind. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> EDIT 2: Alcatraaz(http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4439151) wird mir als einziger angezeigt, seine Schneiderfertigkeit, sonst niemand, obwohl ich selber auch angezeigt werden müsste, da mein Char seit Januar regelmäßig hochgeladen wird und seine Berufe frei einzusehen sind. Was könnte das sein?



Das ist kein Bug - leider haben von deinem Realm hier kaum User ihre Rezepte für die Chars freigegeben.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (3. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug - leider haben von deinem Realm hier kaum User ihre Rezepte für die Chars freigegeben.



Hm, schade. Dennoch werde ich auch selbst nicht angezeigt, was mich stark verwundert. Wie oft wird die Datenbank für die einzelnen Realms denn geupdatet?


----------



## Geowulf (3. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
für die Todeswache gibts gar keine Datenbank ;-/

Grüsse Geowulf


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (3. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug - leider haben von deinem Realm hier kaum User ihre Rezepte für die Chars freigegeben.



Wie oft wird die Datenbank für die einzelnen Realms denn geupdatet? 
Wenn ich die Listen der Das Syndikat-Chars durchgehe, finde ich mindestens 20, die ihre Berufe freigegeben haben, unter anderem ich selbst. Seltsam, dass dennoch nur Alcatraaz(http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4439151) angezeigt wird, und sein letztes Update als 03.05.2009, also morgen, angezeigt wird...


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Geowulf schrieb:


> Huhu,
> für die Todeswache gibts gar keine Datenbank ;-/
> 
> Grüsse Geowulf



Klar - die ist sogar relativ groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Wie oft wird die Datenbank für die einzelnen Realms denn geupdatet?
> Wenn ich die Listen der Das Syndikat-Chars durchgehe, finde ich mindestens 20, die ihre Berufe freigegeben haben, unter anderem ich selbst. Seltsam, dass dennoch nur Alcatraaz(http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4439151) angezeigt wird, und sein letztes Update als 03.05.2009, also morgen, angezeigt wird...



03.05 = Heute. 
Updates = 2x die Woche - Aus Traffic-Kosten-Gründen.


----------

